# Buy suit/equipment on line?



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I am not sure I have local resources to buy a suit or equipment. Is there an on line company that is reliable ?


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

I've had pretty good results from Dadant. Locally, I've also used Simpsons Bee Supply--they're not as sophisticated (just a mom and pop operation) but they know their stuff and their prices are reasonable.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Dadant is a good company. I have one "locally" that I make it out to a couple times a year. Hopefully this year it'll be to buy more bottles for honey.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

There are a number of major beekeeping supply companies. Dadant, Kelley, Mann Lake, Brushy Mountain, and Betterbee to name a few. 

I'd recommend contacting a local beekeeping club and asking if there are any local suppliers, or distributors for the major companies nearby:
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/map/node


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just goggle bee keeping supplys and get enough soursces to keep you busy for several hours.

Lots of good information supplied by members here.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/57208-beekeeping-supplier-feedback.html

As you read thru the thread it keeps coming up Better Bee isn't a good company to deal with. I know I had my troubles with them. I recently got a letter from them that they are under new ownership now.* Use caution dealing with them is what I recommend.*
I deal with 3 companies mostly, Mann Lake, Bushy Moutain,Kelleysand some times Lapps in Wisconsin.

 Al


----------



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

If buying a smoker there only two I can reccomend. That would bee Dadant or kelly's. Dont bother with the cheaper ones either.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> ... Better Bee ... I know I had my troubles with them. I recently got a letter from them that they are under new ownership now.* Use caution dealing with them is what I recommend.*


The former management really tarnished the company's reputation. The new owners have been working very hard to turn that around. I decided to give them another chance and placed an order earlier this spring and was very pleased with their service.

I


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Iffin I was the one that bought the company I would have changed the name some what.

 Al


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I have used Western Bee Supply, Dadant, and Brushy Mountain and have been happy with all of them.


----------

